# Voltage problem :-(



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 21, 2015)

I live in a society where everyone has their 4k/5k stabilizer. So here power fluctuates a lot (like suddenly it goes >90 and suddenly rises to 250/270v, which is very dangerous.
i use my pc for gaming and internet purpose only and i want a stable power source for my CPU and don't want any hardware failure in near future.
Can a LINE INTERACTIVE UPS resolve my problem??? Plz help.


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2015)

Online UPS is best, but expensive. LI UPS is also better than normal offline ups. Most LI UPS have a working voltage of 140-270V where it will adjust the output voltage using a built-in stabilizer. The UPS will switch to battery mode when voltage is beyond this limit.


----------



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2015)

Is Champion 1000VA UPS best or Lumnious 1000VA UPS best or CyberPower 1000VA UPS best? Please clarify my doubt?


----------



## baiju (Mar 23, 2015)

I would go for APC. 1000VA LI models have fans that are sometimes very noisy.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 23, 2015)

*numeric ups* can run on mains by lowering even* 290-300v* mains in to steady *240*v. 
I have a numeric 600va Ex-C digital ups(Rs.2k) which runs 24x7 on rash conditions to power a cctv dvr and cameras. 
every night the voltage rises to max 300v in our area. 
in *apc some models **do no**t have this feature.*


----------

